

Zap&Go 5 minute charger, graphene supercapacitor-based charger - 627467
http://igg.me/at/zapgo/x/1848870

======
svoller
[http://www.likecool.com/Zap_Go_Portable_Charger_Fills_Up_In_...](http://www.likecool.com/Zap_Go_Portable_Charger_Fills_Up_In_Just_5
--Projects--Gear.html)

